# corn snakes + bearded dragon for sale



## rabbit200783 (Aug 17, 2009)

hi i have a 7mth old bearded dragon male,orange,fit and healthy,eats well and loves to be handled and loves his baths..moving house forces sale as having to cut down on my reptile collection...there is no tank/viv with this needs quick sell £50 ..... i also have 2 corn snakes 7 weeks old with plastic tank will take £50 for both corns and tank if your interested please contact me many thanks


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

whre about are you based m8


----------



## rabbit200783 (Aug 17, 2009)

shaftesbury dorset


----------



## rumplesnakeskin (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi what morphs are the corns


----------

